# Is the GH and KHin my tank good?



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Just checked water params and was wondering if GH and KH are where they should be.
Ammo 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 10
PH 7.2
GH 80
KH 40.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

What kind of test was used for gH and kH ? Im a little confused on how you got a number as 40 for kH since each unit if these are german degrees are counted as 17.9 for each drop before the test turns the desired color.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

The nutrafin test kit. I have to multiply the drops i use by 20 for one test and 10 for the other.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

1rhom said:


> The nutrafin test kit. I have to multiply the drops i use by 20 for one test and 10 for the other.


Do the test results according to the instructions result in dgH and dkH ?I assume the 40 and 80 are ppm, correct


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Dr. Giggles said:


> The nutrafin test kit. I have to multiply the drops i use by 20 for one test and 10 for the other.


Do the test results according to the instructions result in dgH and dkH ?I assume the 40 and 80 are ppm, correct
[/quote]
correct!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Personally, we're talking about parameters that are not of enough importance to even measure, let alone be concerned about.
Unless you're doing some serious breeding, I wouldn't even give KH and GH a second thought.

(Just my two cents...)


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Personally, we're talking about parameters that are not of enough importance to even measure, let alone be concerned about.
> Unless you're doing some serious breeding, I wouldn't even give KH and GH a second thought.
> 
> (Just my two cents...)


that my friend is incorrect, KH below 3 or what ever 3x17.9ppm is could and will crash your PH causing a shitload of stress or even death to your Ps

KH between 3-6 is ideal for Amazonian fish, not that they will not tolerate higher


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> Personally, we're talking about parameters that are not of enough importance to even measure, let alone be concerned about.
> Unless you're doing some serious breeding, I wouldn't even give KH and GH a second thought.
> 
> (Just my two cents...)










I dont know where you get your ideas from mate







They may be the creations of end result PH but they should be understood. I dont understand why anybody would not want understand about the water their fish live in. General and Carbonate Hardenss... is probably the biggest factor keeping your aquarium alive


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Soul Assassin said:


> Personally, we're talking about parameters that are not of enough importance to even measure, let alone be concerned about.
> Unless you're doing some serious breeding, I wouldn't even give KH and GH a second thought.
> 
> (Just my two cents...)


that my friend is incorrect, KH below 3 or what ever 3x17.9ppm is could and will crash your PH causing a shitload of stress or even death to your Ps
[/quote]
Yep, dead or brain damaged fish..ive been there with a shoal.
Plus there is thinking that low kh is a contributary cause of hith , without enough calcium in the water or in food the fish begin dissolving the bones in their own head


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

locust said:


> Personally, we're talking about parameters that are not of enough importance to even measure, let alone be concerned about.
> Unless you're doing some serious breeding, I wouldn't even give KH and GH a second thought.
> 
> (Just my two cents...)


that my friend is incorrect, KH below 3 or what ever 3x17.9ppm is could and will crash your PH causing a shitload of stress or even death to your Ps
[/quote]
Yep, dead or brain damaged fish..ive been there with a shoal.
Plus there is thinking that low kh is a contributary cause of hith , without enough calcium in the water or in food the fish begin dissolving the bones in their own head
[/quote]

... and Chris said it above. But if I was yall i'd read up on Gh and KH, saying that I should stop reading up on water as my wife will leave me soon







lets hope so


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

All this being said, are the KH and GH levels ok?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

if you mean 40 ppm KH that is actually really good

80 ppm GH is a little high but good, my tank is actually around 80 ppm

that being said you have to be really really careful when manipulating KH with RO water

IMO you are a lucky guy or girl to have those params for KH and GH... sit back and enjoy your Ps


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

I also have been recently monitoring my hardness levels, I opt'ed to start using a DI filter due to ammo readings in my tap water..

Plus I want to get primetimes red to start breeding again, my KH is now good at 40 ppm but GH is though the roof.... Up untile recently my KH was not even present and my PH levels were of the charts(like 5 type yellow), started adding bags of crushed coral shells and PH is now 7.0
The only change was my KH now being present and GH still is off the charts i think like 180ppm..
Is GH something that can be harmfull? Whats the best way to regulate it?
I also picked up a TDS digital meter and after several DI water changes TDS droped from 800ppm to 300 - 350 ppm. Im not 100% sure on what the TDS reading should be but from my research around 300-400 is normal but I have read from marc wiess that 150 is best for breeding. 
Any thoughtful opions would help, and for all u guys that think PH is not a factor plz dont reply


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

bigbipo said:


> I also have been recently monitoring my hardness levels, I opt'ed to start using a DI filter due to ammo readings in my tap water..
> 
> Plus I want to get primetimes red to start breeding again, my KH is now good at 40 ppm but GH is though the roof.... Up untile recently my KH was not even present and my PH levels were of the charts(like 5 type yellow), started adding bags of crushed coral shells and PH is now 7.0
> The only change was my KH now being present and GH still is off the charts i think like 180ppm..
> ...


IMHO, you are doing too much. What I would do is this:
1. Test your tap and determine the KH and GH levels. Make sure to test them after like 24hrs for the KH b/c it evaporates.
2. If your RO unite is like my is should read something like PH 6.5-6.8, KH 0, GH 0.
3. After you gathered your info, add/mix enough tap water with RO water to get a PH of about 6.8-7, KH of 3-6, and GH of 3-6 after aeration. (this is ideal, you dont need to make it perfect; your tap water might not let you make it perfect).
4. Slowly add this new water to your tank, as in over a few weeks, so your Ps will not get shocked/stressed.

Your GH is 180ppm b/c of the coral, get rid of it, although I cant imagine how you managed to get a PH reading of 5. You will need to monitor the transition closely and solve your prior PH of 5 problem.

As far as TDS readings adn breeding I have no clue.


----------

